# Data exfiltration backdoor (DEB) mitigation in FreeBSD?



## Beastie7 (Mar 5, 2015)

I recently stumbled across an interesting white paper about embedded firmware in hard drives from major vendors being comprised by block level payloads. This is probably more theory than anything (but I wouldn't be surprised if three or so letter government agencies are using this either), but it also states that even a complete wipe of an OS/Partition wouldn't solve the issue.

I have to ask, do exploit mitigations for stuff like this exist in FreeBSD? The only thing I can think of is probably ZFS block level encryption or something of the like.

Any thoughts? Opinions?


----------

